# tout + nom singulier / tous + nom pluriel



## jakkihm

Bonjour,

J'hésite sur l'orthographe de la formule suivante :

_Pour tou*s* renseignement*s* complémentaire*s*_
ou 
_Pour tou*t* renseignement complémentaire

_Par ailleurs, l'utilisation de _supplémentaire_ au lieu de _complémentaire_ serait-elle erronée ?

Merci beaucoup !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également les discussions suivantes :
tout / toute / tous / toutes
en tout point / en tous points
de toute façon / de toutes façons
en tout cas / en tous (les) cas / dans tous les cas


----------



## Punky Zoé

Dans ce cas je mets le singulier de généralité (n'importe quel renseignement que le destinataire souhaite recevoir) :  pour tout renseignement complémentaire.

Supplémentaire n'est pas erroné mais laisse entendre que  la demande porte sur quelque chose en plus (nouveau ?) par rapport aux renseignements qui ont été donnés, alors que complémentaire signifie "plus approfondi, plus en détail".

On utilise plus fréquemment complémentaire que supplémentaire, mais dans le sens, cela relève de la nuance.


----------



## Micmique

Bonjour, 
Me voici face à un gros doute!

que dit-on, 
tout travaux de maintenance peuvent altérer....
tous travaux.........
tout travail........

Merci à vous!


----------



## Yvan 6

Bonsoir, 

   "tout travaux de maintenance..."  ou  "tous les travaux de maintenance... "


----------



## Anne345

Si travail est au pluriel, tout doit l'être aussi. Donc au choix
_Tout travail de maintenance peut ... _
_Tous les travaux de maintenance_ peuvent ...


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Dit-on:

1. tout type de textes

ou

2. tou*s* type*s* de textes ?

Prenez le mot "sorte". Quand il est accompagné de "tout" et employé en relation avec un mot au pluriel, il est mis également au pluriel comme dans l'exemple ci-dessous:
"*toutes sortes* de fleur*s*"

Qu'en pensez-vous?

MERCI


----------



## itka

Les deux sont possibles :

1. tout type de textes : n'importe quel type de texte
2. tou*s* type*s* de textes : tous les types de texte (qui existent)


----------



## kilam

Bonjour à tous, je veux bien savoir est-ce qu'on dit : "Des pétards de tout type et de toute couleur/ *ou*, des pétards de tous types et de toutes couleurs.


----------



## tilt

Les deux peuvent se dire, indifféremment.


----------



## Gutenberg

tilt said:


> Les deux peuvent se dire, indifféremment.



Pas de différence à l'oral entre le singulier et le pluriel.

Vous voulez sûrement dire : "Les deux peuvent *s'écrire*, indifféremment."


----------



## janpol

de tout type = de n'importe quel type
de tous types = de tous les types


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,
je voudrais savoir dans les deux expressions encadrées, si on peut utiliser sans différence le singulier et le pluriel ?


> film tous publics / film tout public
> meuble tous budgets / meuble tout budget
> véhicule tout terrain / véhicule tous terrains


 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## itka

Il me semble que oui.
Tu peux ajouter des mots explicatifs pour t'éclairer :
_un film pour tous les publics / un film pour tout genre de public
un véhicule pour tous les terrains / un véhicule pour tout type de terrain_

L'usage préfère apparemment la seconde interprétation : _pour tout type de..., pour tout genre de..., pour toute sorte de..._ mais je ne vois pas de raison pour refuser la première...


----------



## anne-kate

Bonjour, 

J'ai du mal à trancher. Ecririez-vous:
Le service des forêts envisageait d’interdire tous feux de camp.

ou

Le service des forêts envisageait d’interdire tout feu de camp.

Merci de votre aide, 

a-k


----------



## Maître Capello

_Le service des forêts envisageait d’interdire *tout* feu de camp._ (n'importe lequel)
_
Le service des forêts envisageait d’interdire *tous (les)* feux de camp._ (tous sans exception)

AJOUT : Selon Grevisse :


> Le singulier distributif et  le pluriel collectif n’étant que des façons différentes de décrire la même  chose, on a le choix entre le singulier (qui tend à prévaloir) et le pluriel  dans diverses expressions (la différence est rarement audible).


----------



## anne-kate

Je ne vois que des exemples au singulier dans mon dictionnaire Robert:
U_n quelconque, n'importe quel; un individu pris au hasard parmi la totalité des individus semblables. « Tout Français jouira des droits civils » (Code civil). Toute personne. è quiconque. Prov. Toute peine mérite salaire. Toute sorte de…
▫ (Avec une prép.) À tout âge. À toute heure. À tout hasard*. À toute épreuve*. Contre toute attente*.
▫ De toute façon*. En tout cas*. En tout état de cause : quelle que soit la situation.
▫ Avant toute chose, sur toute chose : avant tout, plus que tout (premièrement, préférablement)._

Merci beaucoup Maître Capello. Moralité, je ne pouvais pas trancher, car il n'y avait pas à trancher!

a-k


----------



## LV4-26

Pour _en tout/tous cas_, le TLFi admet les deux orthographes.


----------



## Till

Bonjour,

Puisqu'on sous-entend qu'il y en a plusieurs, des clalibres, dois-je ajouter un 's' au substantif, dans la phrase suivante:des sacs gonflés de perles de tout calibre(s)?

Merci
Till


----------



## Maître Capello

On a le choix du singulier ou du pluriel selon le sens souhaité, mais il faut faire l'accord correctement :

_de tou*t* calibre_ = de n'importe quel calibre
_de tou*s* calibre*s*_ = de toutes les sortes de calibres possibles


----------



## bettycat

Bonjour 

dit-on "Tout secteur confondu" ou "Tous secteurs confondus" ?
Merci
Bettycat


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme ils sont confondus, c'est qu'il y en a plusieurs. 

Donc : _tou*s* secteur*s* confondu*s*_

Voir aussi tout / toute / tous / toutes.


----------



## enoeno

Bonjour,

Je cherche à savoir si l'orthographe de "Par tou*t* temps... sur tou*t* terrai*n*" est correcte. J'hésite à écrire tout avec un s et à mettre un s à terrain. 

Contexte : il s'agit d'une phrase descriptive dans une vidéo présentant une marche qui s'est faite dans des conditions variées (température, géographie : jungle, désert, savane...)

Si vous avez une autre formulation originale de type "slogan" je suis preneuse... mais il faut que ça reste court (6-8 mots maximum)

Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont a priori possibles, mais dans le contexte donné, seul le pluriel a du sens. Je rajouterais toutefois l'article défini _les_.

_par tou*s les* temps, sur tou*s les* terrain*s*_


----------

